# July 2007 SW application as Primary teacher



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello
Just wondering if anyone can help? I am a primary school teacher and I applied initially in July 2007 as Skilled worker because at the time I understood this to be a Skill level A or B of the NOC. I am worrying now that I have misunderstood my NOC eligabilty and my application will just be rejected 
Having hoped to be hearing sometime this year on application I am now concerned I have wasted my time and money  
Anyone any the wiser on this issue ?
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

rachiie72 said:


> Hello
> Just wondering if anyone can help? I am a primary school teacher and I applied initially in July 2007 as Skilled worker because at the time I understood this to be a Skill level A or B of the NOC. I am worrying now that I have misunderstood my NOC eligabilty and my application will just be rejected
> Having hoped to be hearing sometime this year on application I am now concerned I have wasted my time and money
> Anyone any the wiser on this issue ?
> Thanks in anticipation



Your question is a tough one to answer as it seems to me you should, to a certain extent, know your status and the status of your application.

Have you received any correspondence from Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC)? You should have received a form letter acknowledging receipt of your application and giving an official file number which then would allow you check status online. 

As far as I know teaching was eligible when you applied in 07.
For example my wife (the primary applicant) and I filed in the same category (teacher) in Oct. 2007 and got our file number in December of '07. For a number of reasons it then took a considerable amount of time to get to the point of getting our medicals and then a bit more to finally get our Visas and finally we landed this May. But the point is that you should have heard _something_ from CIC. Admittedly, they don't give much feedback besides automated emails in response to status queries, but you should be able to get something. If you don't have a file number I'd say something has gone wrong and you should be diligent in determining what's going on. I'm guessing you didn't have legal representation so hopefully you have a paper trail of some sort? 

Because Teachers are no longer on the list of eligible occupations it's *VERY* important you establish that you applied in July 2007 when that job was eligible. If your application has been in the system since then it should be inevitable that you recieve your visa. You might have to get the process restarted or something but the new restricted occupation lists, the original list of 38 and the recent shorter revised list, are not retroactive. If you really want PR status I'm guessing you are going to fight a bit to get it.



I truly wish you luck, don't give up!


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

Snodge said:


> Your question is a tough one to answer as it seems to me you should, to a certain extent, know your status and the status of your application.
> 
> Have you received any correspondence from Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC)? You should have received a form letter acknowledging receipt of your application and giving an official file number which then would allow you check status online.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking your time to reply  
I have infact got a file number and our application is in progress. I realise having just reread that I didn't mention this. 
My concern stemmed from reading someone elses post that teaching was no longer eligable and I panicked (due to our application being "in process" and it being 3 years since initial application) We were asked for our supporting paperwork last December and as yet still waiting to be sent for medicals, if app successful? 
Having applied without representation I was concerened due to the mind boggling amount of info out there that I had screwed up and misunderstood something, so thank you for sharing your knowledge 
I'm just having the "I want to be out of here, why hasn't my application been processed panic??" 
Hopefully we'll hear something soon


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

rachiie72 said:


> I have infact got a file number and our application is in progress.


Ah, very good! Since you are in the system the subsequent rule changes don't effect you.

We found that the CIC web page that lists processing times by country really was accurate. Once we got the letter asking for our passport to get the visas in them we rechecked what that page said and it was right on the money. It changes at times so keep looking there and at your file status on the other page.

I see that you're in England, isn't the wait something like 3 1/2 years? I was a bit puzzled why we had ours before you but I think that it's faster here in the US. At one point I was a bit mad that we didn't wait a couple months to apply under the speedier rules which came out a month or so after we submitted ours. I hated the idea that people who applied after us would get their Visa first, then I quickly shut up when I saw that teachers weren't on "the list"

Also don't think you're alone with the "panic" CIC doesn't do a good job of keeping you updated but eventually they'll come through, and what a sweet feeling it is when they do.

I just was looking at your last post, be aware that the request for additional documents will slow things down a bit compared to someone else who's app. was complete. We had to let them know we got married (applied as domestic partners) in the middle of the process. The resulting paperwork delayed things enough that then some of our original documents 'expired' and we had to resubmit them, all slowing things down a bit. I get the impression that each CIC employee has a pile of apps on their desk and if yours needs additional documentation it goes back to the bottom of the pile!


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

rachiie72 said:


> Thank you so much for taking your time to reply
> I have infact got a file number and our application is in progress. I realise having just reread that I didn't mention this.
> My concern stemmed from reading someone elses post that teaching was no longer eligable and I panicked (due to our application being "in process" and it being 3 years since initial application) We were asked for our supporting paperwork last December and as yet still waiting to be sent for medicals, if app successful?
> Having applied without representation I was concerened due to the mind boggling amount of info out there that I had screwed up and misunderstood something, so thank you for sharing your knowledge
> ...


 hi we are in the same boat my wife is a primary teacher here in uk .you are a few months behind us we went for medicals at easter you get 3 months to take them if they have asked for meds your in. we have had a request for pass ports now they give me 45 days. they will put visa in the pass ports then its up to us to go and land you have 12 months form date of medicals.we first applied may 07.like us its up to you now do you give up a good job to go to canada where there is no teaching jobs!things where diffrent 3 years ago jobs exchange rates house prices its been a nightmare.:confused2: good luck


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi we are in the same boat my wife is a primary teacher here in uk .you are a few months behind us we went for medicals at easter you get 3 months to take them if they have asked for meds your in. we have had a request for pass ports now they give me 45 days. they will put visa in the pass ports then its up to us to go and land you have 12 months form date of medicals.we first applied may 07.like us its up to you now do you give up a good job to go to canada where there is no teaching jobs!things where diffrent 3 years ago jobs exchange rates house prices its been a nightmare.:confused2: good luck


Just out of interest how long did it take from you submitting your second part of your application untill you were sent for medicals? Also did you get a letter or an email? We sent ours in December 09 and are just waiting hopefully to asked to get medicals 
Things have changed economically and Teaching jobwise and this is partly why I've had a panic but at the end of the day if I get the chance to go I will happily work at Starbucks or Tim Hortons just to make ends meet, it's going to beat being here. My husband is a mechanic so in some ways hoping he gets employment opportunity first as think he stands better chance, but I am main applicant due to me scoring higher on points.
Incidently I am in Preston, hence the need to leave  
You should totally still go once you get your visas because at the end of the day if it doesn't work out you just come back. But you'll never know untill you try and usually things have a way of working out if you want them too


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

rachiie72 said:


> Just out of interest how long did it take from you submitting your second part of your application untill you were sent for medicals? Also did you get a letter or an email? We sent ours in December 09 and are just waiting hopefully to asked to get medicals
> Things have changed economically and Teaching jobwise and this is partly why I've had a panic but at the end of the day if I get the chance to go I will happily work at Starbucks or Tim Hortons just to make ends meet, it's going to beat being here. My husband is a mechanic so in some ways hoping he gets employment opportunity first as think he stands better chance, but I am main applicant due to me scoring higher on points.
> Incidently I am in Preston, hence the need to leave
> You should totally still go once you get your visas because at the end of the day if it doesn't work out you just come back. But you'll never know untill you try and usually things have a way of working out if you want them too


 preston not that bad .where down the road in the prem blackpool.i would think you will be getting a letter very shortly .we had to have eveything into them by oct 17 and we received the medical request in feb 20 th.we went to manchester for ours they where the cheapest.and could get us in quickly because we had to have them in half-term because of the wife.you only have 90 days to have them.my wife is the main applicant as well she is the educated one she goes mental at me for not letting her check my post she knows i cant spell!!im good at other things like cooking and looking after our two young kids.i dont need to be able to spell to do that.you can tell she has not checked this one.let us know how you get on.good luck! ps we where sent it all my letter.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Currently , Tim Hortons pay $10..00 an hour for new employees , that is minumum wage , for your husband as a mechanic , he will need to take some retraining to get a license , many trades are not honored by your existing qualifications but you get 'time allowed ' . There are always repair shops looking for good , well trained mechanics , some without the need for a registered piece of paper , it will be dependant on where you locate .


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

oddball said:


> Currently , Tim Hortons pay $10..00 an hour for new employees , that is minumum wage , for your husband as a mechanic , he will need to take some retraining to get a license , many trades are not honored by your existing qualifications but you get 'time allowed ' . There are always repair shops looking for good , well trained mechanics , some without the need for a registered piece of paper , it will be dependant on where you locate .


Thanks for Tim Hortons wage info! My husband currently works for Honda so at least he can offer some specific skills linked to Honda/Accura cars at least. We are under no illusions that we'll be getting the employment we left here with. Emigrating to Canada is not about the jobs we'll get but the opportunity to enjoy a country we love. 
Sometimes you just have to take the risk


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Thanks*



getmeoutofhere said:


> preston not that bad .where down the road in the prem blackpool.i would think you will be getting a letter very shortly .we had to have eveything into them by oct 17 and we received the medical request in feb 20 th.we went to manchester for ours they where the cheapest.and could get us in quickly because we had to have them in half-term because of the wife.you only have 90 days to have them.my wife is the main applicant as well she is the educated one she goes mental at me for not letting her check my post she knows i cant spell!!im good at other things like cooking and looking after our two young kids.i dont need to be able to spell to do that.you can tell she has not checked this one.let us know how you get on.good luck! ps we where sent it all my letter.


Thanks for your answers to my questions. I am only left with the paranoia that you got sent for you medicals within 4 months, it's been 6 months and we've heard nothing  
I suppose this depends on lots of things, I just wish I knew if they'd even looked at the application yet and if it's going to be rejected or if something else is needed they'd let us know!! 
Aaaargh the waiting!!
Oh well, 3 weeks till the end of term


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

rachiie72 said:


> Thanks for your answers to my questions. I am only left with the paranoia that you got sent for you medicals within 4 months, it's been 6 months and we've heard nothing
> I suppose this depends on lots of things, I just wish I knew if they'd even looked at the application yet and if it's going to be rejected or if something else is needed they'd let us know!!
> Aaaargh the waiting!!
> Oh well, 3 weeks till the end of term


try and check your status online put in your file number and england NOT uk i did that for a year and found no record of us and i got worried that they lost it .then some one from this forum told me about the uk thing!try it and let us now!hope you here soon gaz and juls.


----------

